# Maximale Auflösung?



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Mai 2017)

*Maximale Auflösung?*

Welche Auflösungen habt ihr bereits in swtor getestet und welche Auflösung war das Maximum? 

Mit einer gtx 1080 läuft das Spiel in 15360×8640 (1440p mit 36×dsr) mit hohen Details noch mit 10fps. 
Es geht hier nicht um spielbare Frameraten sondern um die höchste Auflösung die das Spiel noch halbwegs unterstützt.


----------

